# Kingo Bootloader screen preventing factory reset



## BearOso (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi,

I have a Samsung S4 mini LTE running android 4.4.2.

I live in Barcelona and took my phone to a small shop to get it unlocked to other carriers. 

They used Kingo Root to do this, and the unlock has worked fine. 

However I now want to perform a factory reset on my device to clean it up and am being prevented from doing so by the Kingo Bootloader that has been installed on my device. 

I want to remove this. 

I have tried a standard factory reset using the phones internal menu, and a hard reset pressing buttons to get into recovery mode when phone is off, but neither work. 

The phone boots into the Kingo Bootloader, and then reboots with no changes. 

How can I remove this? 

Do I need to flash the stock firmware from Samsung to get the original recovery mode back? 

How should I go about this? 

I hope you can help; I am at a loss to know what to do. 

I am quite geeky and can follow steps to Root/Flash my device but am hoping there might be another way? 

It’s difficult not being able to explain fully to a tech guy in the shop due to the language barrier. 

I have contacted Kingo but they haven't replied in 7 days, and can find any specific help to remove the Kingo Bootloader online. 

Thank you in advance for any help you can give.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see if the following is of any help

How to Unroot Galaxy S4 and Remove Root Completely! | GalaxyS4Root.com
How to Remove Root from Android | Kingo Android Root


----------



## BearOso (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi, thanks,

I have been thinking the second option you give is the only way to go. 

I have removed the Root with Kingo Root app but the annoying Bootloader still remains!


----------

